# Hows the ice on mosquito?



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone have an up to date ice report for mosquito?


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

I heard 2 1/2-3


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

Was this at the north end? From Akron, was hoping to get out at least once this season to jig up an eye, got some gills from Mogadore and broke in the new shanty (Frabill Trekker Max) but I'd rather jig one up if possible. The weather looks like it will be a short window at best as long as we don't get much more snow.


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Ice fishing doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Wide open? Boatable? Hell Berlin has to be open again.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

There were guys at the bouy line today 3 inches of ice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Khersh88 said:


> Ice fishing doesn't exist anymore.


And yet they are still doing it. Go figure. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

mid week its on!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Let me know Bobby!! I'll have some facts on Milton tomorrow,,I'll let ya know(& ogf too) ,,if it's good to go.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

I drove Milton this evening iced over with snow on it and wet spots everywhere 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Drake,,My friend that lives between the bridges,,also said that it will need some more time ,,too.... Guess we'll have to wait a while for another chance to "Ice" .... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I want to ice fish too! 2 1/2- 3"??? But I'm 300#!!!!

So, the O River looks good,,,, Tues-Sat. 
Wellsville long range weather says 40*+. It'll be comfy down on the bank.
Ohio side,,, water is still up above 16'. Should be able to limit.
Just saying,,,,,,,


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A couple of guys fished the north end on Super Bowl Sunday, 2/3. Ice was only 2-3".


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

Any fish reports? Looks like a day off is in order to get my jig on!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Im with you Jerry, I'll be at the river this weekend!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Someone said in a Hardwater Post that a person fell through in Mosquito Lake near the Buoy Line. Be careful guys.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I plan fish skeeter a lot this summer and can use a partner. Any one care go get hold me as I go 24 hours and 7 days a week. Got lot bait to use as my famouse night crawlers I raise the 10 that make a dozen. Day or nights ok long as we fish. I live in Youngstown and will share gas used. Or meet you there. Up to you. I also hit Milton,West Branch, and lake Erie ( east side Bula and Conny ) and know my way around these lakes. No boat but was planing buy one.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Drove around the lake today. Saw around 10 guys up at the buoy line and about the same at the 305 ramp and one off the causeway. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## outbackzack86 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thinking about going out there tonight. Thanx guys. Was at west branch no real good ice, had to go to the marina, caught a mudd puppy that's it


----------



## teamcrappie (Jan 5, 2013)

hows the ice off rattlesnake island? my dad and I want to go today. Some of my friends went yesterday and caught some fish out there.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

There is no ice at the bouy line and off the causeway is shot also. It is wide open behind Lindas. Its a no go for this season.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

was on the road bed off the graveyard yesterday 4-5'' need plank boards to get out.. spikes n spud needed as well


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Dfrenzy said:


> There is no ice at the bouy line and off the causeway is shot also. It is wide open behind Lindas. Its a no go for this season.


It's a no go for this season? Shoot, it's been a go all season. I had one heck of a ice season. Iced over 20 days this season. The season is coming to an end, not a beginning. Thanks for your seasoned report.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

fish master said:


> was on the road bed off the graveyard yesterday 4-5'' need plank boards to get out.. spikes n spud needed as well


Dfrenzy forgot about other parts of the lake. His season never started.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

If you didn't notice he asked about fishing Rattlesnake Island not the south end. I gave him a report on the north end. Get a life before you start cracking on someone. I saved the guy a trip for possibly nothing. Would he have brought boards to get out on the south end I dought it.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

is there any open water on these lakes? never ice fished and i dont wanna start on 3" of ice.. im just itchin to get out and do some fishing


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Dfrenzy said:


> If you didn't notice he asked about fishing Rattlesnake Island not the south end. I gave him a report on the north end. Get a life before you start cracking on someone. I saved the guy a trip for possibly nothing. Would he have brought boards to get out on the south end I dought it.


but frenzy, cracking on you is so much more fun...........


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Dfrenzy said:


> There is no ice at the bouy line and off the causeway is shot also. It is wide open behind Lindas. Its a no go for this season.


And Frenzy, BTW, you never mentioned rattlesnake. You mention the bouy line, Linda's, and the casuseway. He didn't ask for those. Can you read?


----------

